# iMac G5 qui a fait une crise cardiaque



## Rob'pom (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,  

D'abord bonne année et bonne santé à tous   

Je possède un iMac G5 17" revB datant de septembre 2005. Il y avait déjà un problème à l'écran en ayant 2 lignes verticales de pixels illuminé noël (une ligne jaune, une bleue)...
Hier je suis surpris quand mon père me signale qu'il est bloqué alors qu'il voulait accéder à sa session. Tout étant bloqué, j'ai donc décider de forcer la bête à s'éteindre. Je la redémarre et là surprise : 

1. Pas de boiiiing au démarrage.
2. Ecran noir.
3. Loupiole qui s'allume.
4. Après 2 min, les ventilos décollent.

Je décide donc de booter sur le DVD de léopard. Sans aucun succès. Et maintenant le DVD est calé dans l'iMac  J'essaye par désespoir de brancher l'iMac avec un écran externe. Sans succès.

Après plusieurs redémarrage, la loupiole ne s'allume même plus. Les ventilos sont plus silencieux mais décollent toujours après 2 minutes.

Je n'avais pas pris l'extension de garantie et l'iMac ne fait pas partie des exemplaires bénéficiant d'une extension de garantie.

Pouvez me dire de quoi souffrirait-il ? 
Y aurait-il une solution ?
Apple ferait elle un geste commercial fasse à un tel problème ? (Mais j'en doute très très fort)

Je vous remercie d'avance et vous souhaite encore une bonne année 2008.


----------



## Laurent_h (1 Janvier 2008)

Rob'pom a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> D'abord bonne année et bonne santé à tous
> 
> ...




Salut, 

As-tu essayé le mode target (T appuyé lors du démarrage) si tu as un autre mac sous la main (pas évident je sais ) ?
Pour sortir le DVD, démarrage avec clic souris appuyé jusqu'à ce que le DVD sorte.
Es-tu sûr de booter sur le DVD (C appuyé lors du démarrage) ?

Enfin, que dit le CD Apple Hardware Test fourni avec la machine si tu bootes dessus ?


----------



## Rob'pom (1 Janvier 2008)

heuu incroyable là je comprends plus rien je réessaye, j'allume et ça marche   
Faudra qu'on m'explique ça me fait peur si ça me refait le coup à l'avenir. Ce mac est surtout utilisé par mes parents et ma maman qui en a besoin vu qu'elle est instit

je vais tout de même faire un hardware test complet. 

Merci 

Edit : Pas si génial : Tout est planté figé ventilos décollés ! 

Bon j'ai remarqué que la souris ne s'allume pas au fait Indice ? 
Donc j'en suis toujours au même point

Au cas où j'ai un autre mac à disposition et un DD externe aussi.


----------



## françois25 (2 Janvier 2008)

bonsoir,

Je veux pas t'alarmer mais j'ai eu le même souci et c'était la carte mère qui avait lâchée ( ou l'alim je sais plus).

Me concernant ca s'était fini en réparation.

Je ne saurai te recommander de faire une bonne sauvegarde au càs où...

cordialement,

François


----------



## Rob'pom (2 Janvier 2008)

Bon parti à la case "Maintenance agréé"

Maintenant espérons qu'apple va bien vouloir prendre à sa charge les problèmes  
Et surtout que ce soit fait rapidement  
Sinon Macbook


----------



## Rob'pom (7 Janvier 2008)

Bon beh voici le diagnostique

Carte Mère HS  
Ecran à remplacer 
+ devis (25  htva) 

= 835  htva sans compter la main d'oeuvre    

Conclusion : mère furax
                   perte de ma crédibilité 
                   apple va recevoir un e-mail ficelé de mes chers parents :casse: :casse:


----------



## françois25 (7 Janvier 2008)

j'aurai préféré avoir tort...

bon courage

François


----------

